# Hempy Buckets



## GraF (May 11, 2007)

Not sure if anyone has ever heard of these or not..... I usually stay in the indoor section due to me being a dirtbag myself but HEY!!!! I found this, called a hempy bucket.... I might be switching to this very soon.... this guy that threw this together yielded 17 oz's dry off 1 tree..... google it!!!! theres pics too.

heres some directions....

Hempy Bucket 
Hi every one i thort id add this system of growing i use and have used from the erly to mid 80s , As most of you that know me will all ready know that im a belive in simplicity and things that work and i only realy state facts that i have experencet from hands on.

I like the hempy bucket becouse of its simplicity and the price of the system (ITS FREE ) to make and has no moveing parts that can fail and once the plant has started its root system you can basicly water and forget it for 2 days or 3 depending on temps and you can grow eny strain from sativa to indica in it .

I basicly got the idear from my first hydro kit i ever got that was a tamato hydro kit and i found it realy easy to understand ,It was basicly an aquponic set up and the guy i had got it from i whent back a few years later telling him about my creation and how i got it from his idear and the look on his face and smile sed it all ,Iv spoken to a few people in the hydro industry about it and they all tell me it wont work it will couse root rot so on well there all rong becouse this method works and they say a picture is worth a 100 wards right lol.

I AM NOT SAYING THIS METHOD IS THE BEST BUT What i am saying is its a option and a easy cheep way to grow hydroponicly and nothing more, I have tryed a lot of methods and have all ways gone back to this.


To make a hempy bucket is simple all you need to do is this 

Get your self a bucket eny colour but clear as you will end up with algy forming as the nutes react to the light .

The size of the bucket can very from 1 gal (4lt) to 5gal (20lt) ruffly i personaly like useing a 10 lt bucket and have had up to 14 oz yield from a single bucket but it depends on the strain and given phino .

Once you have your bucket then get a drill and drill a drain hole in the side of the bucket about 2 inch from the bottom , The drain hole can be around 7/16.

And the medium i use is perlite/vermiculite at around 3 to 4 parts perlite to 1 part vermiculite.You can use volcanic rocks but personaly i found the perlite / vermiculite a lot better in meany ways.

All you need to do now is basicly add the rooted clone or seedling water with nutes and thats it,I would water it daily until the tap root and root system has headed down to the res but once you see a desent growth rate id then start to water every 2 days.

The only thing rong with it is you need to hand water and you get run off from the drain hole thats it and as far as checking your PH well the only time you need to do that is when you mix your nutes i like useing a PH of 6.2 PH .

If you want to ask me questions feel free .

If you want to see the resolts of the hempy Bucket let me know and il tell you were to go to see them.

Like i sed im not stateing this methods is the best just saying its a option and a free one and it works and works well


----------



## GraF (May 11, 2007)

10 views?? no replies.... sssssslipping


----------



## GSTATUS (May 11, 2007)

"If you want to see the resolts of the hempy Bucket let me know and il tell you were to go to see them."

?^


----------



## BloodShotI'z (May 11, 2007)

Good info...I heard about this too. I was gonna give it a shot with a plant just to see if it works.


----------



## GraF (May 11, 2007)

thats an article I found on the subject.... 

google it and you will find....... came from that 420 site.... its _____ ____420 forgot the first part

Im LOVIN that Avatar dude!!!!


----------



## ljjr (May 12, 2007)

i just posted that on your other thread, its on hg420...here is the link to view it lol its dr. chronic's forum 

HomeGrown420 - The Hempy Bucket

hempy is a cool guy, if u pm him on hg420 he will give you some important specifics on using his system. very cool site as well.

LJ

GROW ON!


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 13, 2007)

So, are you going to do this Graf?

I'd be really interested in a journal of this type. From start to finish.


----------



## Biggy (Mar 31, 2008)

How much and often do you feed nutes, what type of nutes?


----------



## bigd921 (Mar 31, 2008)

I transplanted 4 seedlings from my AG and put them in hempy buckets, I am keeping my journal (link in sig) updated with the progress....


----------



## hearmenow (Mar 31, 2008)

Yo Graf, check out this other thread about HBs. I've been doing HB my last 3 grows with great success.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html


----------



## 1freezy (Apr 9, 2008)

You know any Hempy chicks?


----------



## kearners (Apr 24, 2008)

so easy yet so effective  thats the best way to do things!! although i still prefer the idea of aeroponics!!


----------



## mgjeans (Jun 24, 2008)

This is results... Bug Bud. any questions PM me.
Hempy


----------



## ReggaeBoy0420 (Jun 24, 2008)

Jesus!! mother of ganja,wow! how much did u get off that??!
HOLY SHIT


----------



## MistyXMountainXTop (Jun 24, 2008)

Holy dump! That looks great! I want that plants body.


----------



## mgjeans (Jun 25, 2008)

If I remember correctly I got a little over 4 ounces dried.. not bad


----------



## Billj500 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow MG, proportionally, that is probably the nicest looking plant I have ever seen! A quarter pound yield from a plant that size, holly shitballs...you deserve a PHD in botany for that one!


----------



## mgjeans (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Bill, I was really proud of that plant!


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow Im totally glad I just worked my ass off making my Bubbleponics reservoirs perfect. Here's some ideas I would like feedback on for this thread though. Taking a res. (10 Gal) and leaving the lid off. Using 6-8 2 liter soda bottles cut in half with the holes drilled in them near the bottom and using Hydroton grow rocks with Vermiculite mixed and using my lowryder hybrids....also keeping the net cups, just placing them in the bottles when ready.. sound like a plan?!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 27, 2010)

wow that plant looks amazing!! what did u do to it from start to finish?


----------



## ow.douglas (Mar 28, 2010)

OK Mrgreenjeans, I was feeling pretty about my bucket grow, now I just feel inadequate. I think that we would all appreciate some details...lots of details.


----------



## mgjeans (Mar 29, 2010)

I grew that plant from a seed, and had several clones going from it. I vegged it for 6 weeks then switched to 12/12.
I was feeding with botanicare nutes for veg and flowering. I watered every 3 to 4 days.
The plant was from Nirvana, Big bud seeds. $25.00 at the time. good smoke and great bud production. She was one great plant.
I've been growing Hempy a long time.
I just switched to canna ferts. Later


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 29, 2010)

yea mgjeans that really is one beautiful plant  did u train her? and at what point did u do it?


----------



## jguy21 (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got a question if anybodys still reading this. I'm doing a hempy grow and I've been having some ph issues, I think at least. I've never done this type of grow before. 

My problem is that that the runoff water from the buckets is coming out ph 7.0 but the water I'm watering with is ph 6.0. I discovers this a few days ago and so I flushed with ph'd 6.0 water (about a gallon for each 2.5 gallon bucket) 

I think it might be that I forgot to wash the perlite before I put the plants in. Can that be it?


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 27, 2010)

GraF said:


> Not sure if anyone has ever heard of these or not..... I usually stay in the indoor section due to me being a dirtbag myself but HEY!!!! I found this, called a hempy bucket.... I might be switching to this very soon.... this guy that threw this together yielded 17 oz's dry off 1 tree..... google it!!!! theres pics too.
> 
> heres some directions....
> 
> ...


So, ultimately, this is just telling you to put a hole in a bucket for water to drain out of?


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 27, 2010)

jguy21 said:


> I've got a question if anybodys still reading this. I'm doing a hempy grow and I've been having some ph issues, I think at least. I've never done this type of grow before.
> 
> My problem is that that the runoff water from the buckets is coming out ph 7.0 but the water I'm watering with is ph 6.0. I discovers this a few days ago and so I flushed with ph'd 6.0 water (about a gallon for each 2.5 gallon bucket)
> 
> I think it might be that I forgot to wash the perlite before I put the plants in. Can that be it?


You need to check your pH when you have the soil and nutes all mixed with the water. You can do this by creating your mixture of soil, then mixing your water with it. Then simply stir it up into a very damp mud and test the pH. Sounds like you're only testing the water's pH. You need to check the soil's as well.


----------



## PlantManBee (Oct 28, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> You need to check your pH when you have the soil and nutes all mixed with the water. You can do this by creating your mixture of soil, then mixing your water with it. Then simply stir it up into a very damp mud and test the pH. Sounds like you're only testing the water's pH. You need to check the soil's as well.


the hempy is soil less GN.


----------



## KolorBlind (Dec 17, 2010)

First off, is there anything wrong with your plants? So many people put all this emphasis on pH, deficiencies, ppm, etc. when there is nothing wrong with their plants. Getting the pH perfect or the ppm within 50 of what its "supposed" to be will not make your plant produce twice the bud. Bottom line, if your plant looks healthy, keep doing what you are doing.

I have used nothing but tap water and 1Tbsp GH maxibloom per gallon for my hempies and never once tested pH or PPM. My girls look better than they ever did in soil.

Now if your plants do look bad, I highly doubt it is a pH problem. If it is 6.0 going in and 7.0 coming out thats really not bad at all. You were right to flush it though for sure. If you have an issue or the plant looks to be not so healthy, go into further detail. if not Im sure everything is just fine.

KB


----------

